# Halbleiter Relais für 0V bis 10V?



## Borsti (11 Januar 2007)

Hallöle.

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Und zwar suche ich soetwas wie einen Dimmer, oder Thyristor, oder soetwas in der Art, für folgende Anwendung:

Es geht um eine Heizungssteuerung. Und zwar würde ich gerne ein paar Heizungen (230V, und/oder 115V, bis etwa 3000W) mit einer Analogkarte von einer SPS ansteuern (0V bis 10V). Ich suche daher etwas, das einen Thyristor und ein Opto-Koppler ineinander vereint, quasi ein galvanisch getrenntes Halbleiterrelais.

Ich hab jetzt schon ein bissl (vielleicht auch zuviel) herum gegooglet und bin leider zu keinem Befriedigenden Ergebnis gekommen. Entweder benötigen die Bauteile mehr als 10V Eingangsseitig, oder der Hersteller kotzt sich nicht über die Trennung von Eingang und Ausgang aus, oder oder oder...
Ich hab zwar was von ABB gefunden, aber das Ding ist von 25A bis 5000A, ein bissl zu groß für mich... 

Zur Zeit setzen wir normale ABB Halbleiterelais ein, quasi eine normale 2 Punkt Regelung, daß soll jetzt geändert werden.

Wichtig ist halt nur, das ich den Ausgang Proportional zum Eingang skalieren kann, daß mir im Fehlerfalle die Analogkarte der SPS nicht gebraten wird und das die Baugröße vielleicht ungefähr so ist, daß das Teil etwa auf eine normale 35er Hutschine passt (Hutschinen Montage ist nicht wichtig, kanns auch direkt auf die Montageplatte schrauben, oder auf nen Kühlkörper, sollte aber nicht zu groß sein).

Bin für alle Hinweise Dankbar.

MfG
Borsti


----------



## MSB (11 Januar 2007)

Also Halbleiterrelais ist ja in Ordnung,
aber warum mit analoger Ansteuerung?
Bei Heizungen macht man eingentlich meistens PWM, Vorteil hier wird nur 1 Digitaler Ausgang benötigt.

Halbleiterrelais hat z.B. Jumo für ansteuerung mit 24V DC.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PeterEF (11 Januar 2007)

Was Du suchst ist ein Halbleiterschütz. Ich habe gerade ein Dutzend von Siemens verbaut für die elektrische Mantelheizung von Autoklaven (je 3x1kW): 

HALBLEITERSCHUETZ 3RF2 AC51 20A 40 GRAD C 24-230V / 24V DC KURZSCHLUSSFEST MIT B-AUTOMAT (ca. 40 Euro/Stück)

Gibts auch wahlweise dreipolig und mit 300V.

Auf die Ansteuerung mit 0..10V kannst du verzichten, wenn Du normale digitale Ausgänge der SPS (24VDC) verwendest und diese mit einer PWM schaltest. Bei den üblichen Zykluszeiten einer SPS kannst Du schneller takten, als jede Elektroheizung reagiert.
Wenns denn unbedingt doch analog sein muß, liefert Siemens die Hardware dazu, welche auch nix anderes macht: analog rein, digital PWM raus.


----------



## o.s.t. (11 Januar 2007)

google mal nach AEG Thyristor Leistungssteller oder siehe beigefügtes PDF.
ich  glaube, das ist was du suchst...

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Borsti (11 Januar 2007)

@MSB: Ja, zZ haben wir ja auch sowas wie eine PWM, aber dies ist nichtmehr erwünscht. Und ausserdem sollen wir auch ein paar Regler ersetzen, die es nichtmehr gibt, weil die Firma pleite gemacht hat, die diese hergestellt hat. Und da wir dann nach einer Kennlinie aufheizen sollen, wird eine Stetige Regelung, ohne Punkte und PWM verlangt (kommt von ganz oben, insofern kann man noch nichtmal Argumentieren).

@Peter: Naja, sind ja zZ Halbleiterteile verbaut, soll ja was anderes werden und weg von ner PWM.

@o.s.t.: Ja, ich denke das ist das was ich suche, sieht auf jedenfall sehr vielversprechend aus...


----------



## MSB (11 Januar 2007)

Vielleicht kommen ja Dimmer aus der Veranstaltungstechnik helfen:
hier wurde das auch schon diskuttiert:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11188&highlight=dimmer


----------



## PeterEF (11 Januar 2007)

Borsti;66492
@Peter: Naja schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Interesse: Warum?


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Januar 2007)

*Kennst du das nicht,*

daß es Entscheidungen gibt, über die nicht diskutiert werden kann / darf / soll / usw?

MfG


----------



## maxider1 (11 Januar 2007)

*Erst im Forum suchen, dann fragen!*

siehe da 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11063

viel Spaß Max


----------



## Borsti (11 Januar 2007)

Hmmm, diesen Thread hat er mir beim Suchen nicht geueigt, wahrscheinlich weil ich nach 0 bis 10V gesucht hab...

@Peter: Ganz einfach, Die Heizungen sind dazu da um diverse Lebensmittel (Meist Schokolade) auf eine geeignete Temepratur zu bekommen. Wenn die Heizung auf dem Weg zur Solltemperatur voll los donnern würde, würde die Schoki direkt an der Heizung in einen anderen Zustand wechseln als der Rest der Masse. Da aber das ganze möglichst gleichmäßig ablaufen soll, soll nach einer Kurve geheizt werden. (Hab heute extra nochmal nachgefragt... )


----------



## thomass5 (11 Januar 2007)

Hallo, auch wenn es nicht der Vorgabe entspricht; Du kannst die PWM auch langsam loslaufen lassen.
oder nimm nen FU.der müsste mit ohmschen Lasten auch zurechtkommen und der hat nen analogen Eingang
Thomas


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (12 Januar 2007)

Also wir haben soweit ich weiß genau sowas verbaut: 
0-10V Eingang für Heizungsregelung(Halogenstrahler).......Weiß jetzt leider den Hersteller nicht mehr !

Könnte aber nachsehen wenn ich mal wieder ihn der Firma bin.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2007)

Wenn man das PWM-Signal mit einer kleinen Periodendauer realisiert, dann ist es für eine Heizung "quasi-analog", oder?

Ansonsten gibt es "Thyristorsteller" oder auch "Leistungssteller". Bei Siemens findet man so etwas z.Bsp. unter der Bestellnummer 3RF2920-0KA13.
Oder auch "Leistungsregler" wie der hier 3RF2920-0HA13.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Borsti (13 Januar 2007)

So, ich danke euch allen ersteinmal für eure Mühe und eure Ideen, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

Dennoch...
Leider haben wir zur Zeit die Teufel (Unternehmensberater) im Haus und einer dieser Teufel hat sich gedacht (Wahrscheinlich hat er nicht gedacht, sondern einfach vorgeschlagen) man muss die Besetzung etwas umwerfen.
Tja, ich bin ab Montag in einem anderen Bereich tätig und somit nichtmehr an dieser Aufgabe beteiligt. Werd ich halt wieder Robbis programmieren...


----------

